# Betta fish has small holes in fins.



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Holes can be a sign of bacterial infection, but more often they mean that your betta has "blown his fins" - he has flared for so long that he popped holes in them. Is there something in the tank that annoys him? I've seen bettas flare at heaters, food, whatever strikes their fancy. Do you turn the lights in the room off while the tank lights are on? That can cause reflections from the perspective of the fish - it turns the inside tank walls into mirrors. Have you left a mirror in/by his tank for more than a few minutes?

ETA: If these holes are caused by flaring, then time and warm, clean, slightly salted water will be all it takes for them to grow back together.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

We show him a mirror now and then but was told by the lfs that this was healthy to keep him from becoming bored on his own. 
Sometimes he just flares when we are in front of the tank for no reason!
Is this something that can be fixed, will it heal on its own, I read that adding a small amount of aquarium salt will help heal the holes, is this true?

Edit: How much salt (and what type) would I dose and how often for a 30cm cube (16 litres roughly of actual water left after gravel, plants etc)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you monitor the ammonia and nitrites closely through all the plant die-off? Decomposing plant matter can really wreck water parameters.

If you've got live plants in the tank I'd dose salt at about 1/2 to 1 tsp per gallon, and keep the tank temps in the high 70s/low 80s F for a week or so. Then if he's doing better, go ahead and do some big water changes to remove the salt (for the sake of the plants). If he's not doing better, you might think about getting a QT tank for him (a cheap plastic Walmart bin will work as long as it holds at least 2.5 gallons and you move over the heater into the QT bin) and increase the salt dosage to about 1 tbsp per gallon.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks laura. I'll get the water tested today and go buy some aquarium salt to help this little guy


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

The LFS was right that flaring is good for them (as long as it's not excessive). It gives them exercise and can also help relieve constipation.


----------

